# Snake-oil Alert!------Bee Protect "has demonstrated the ability to prevent CCD"



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

*Snake-oil Alert!------Bee Protect "has demonstrated the ability to prevent CCD"*

Nansulate® Bee Protect might not be the solution to CCD, but reading about it will provide some free entertainment.

You could buy into Industrial Nanotech, Inc. for $0.06 a share...


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Holy Smokes!! So if I take out a loan to buy enough of that stuff to paint my house I can cut my heating and cooling costs by half, and never have to see another doctor again!! Where do I sign up???? :scratch:

Wonder why the White House isn't pushing this stuff?


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

And further investigation into this "Beehive Hawaii" that did the tests for the company is nothing more then a storefront web page to sell....you got it Nansulate. Watch your pockets boys...major scam.


----------



## mudlake (Nov 26, 2007)

Say WHAT $60 PER GALLON PLUS SHIPPING. I'll will take a 55 gallon drum na make that 2, 55 gallon drums


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

All that wonderful stuff and new sales contracts and their stock is only .07 per share. Hmmmm.


----------



## Truchaos (Jun 30, 2008)

My knowledge of "Nansulate" is that of a paint with high thermal resistance. In other words, it provides some insulation when painted on a surface. 

While I'm not sure the ad claims the product prevents CCD, it does seem to loosely imply that. 

I'm guessing this product when painted on hives provides no thermal advantage over Styrofoam.


----------

